# empfehlenswerte programme ???

## Frank1969

Hallo !

gibt es ein topic für empfehlenswerte programme ????

wenn nicht, könnte man nicht mal eins öffnen (wie auch immer) wo man programme posten kann die einem gefallen.

z.B.

wer von windoof kommt und den totalcommander benutzt hat wird sich bei linux über den krusader freuen, weil der schon recht nahe rankommt, wenn er nicht sogar in einigen sachen besser ist. habe den auch nur per zufall gefunden, weil ich mit mal sehr viele sachen im portage einfach installiert oder vorher einfach die kleine info gelesen habe.

natürlich hängt vieles vom eigenen geschmack ab, aber wenn man überhaupt mal wüsste, was es so alles gibt wär das ja schonmal ne große hilfe !!!

vielleicht hat ja jemand ideen wie man sowas bewerkstelligen kann, sollte ja einigermassen übersichtlich bleiben, aber wenn man wenigstens mal nur an einer stelle lesen muss, hilft das ja wiederum.

Gruß Frank

----------

## smg

```
vim, screen, ncftp, bittornado, mutt, htop.
```

Bye.

----------

## Frank1969

```
vim, screen, ncftp, bittornado, mutt, htop.
```

also wenn das tipps sind, wäre ja eine klitzekleine erklärung nett !

trotzallem hilft das auch schonmal und ist besser als gar nix !!

screen find ich irgendwie interessant und werd ich mit mal ansehen !!

htop - interaktiver prozess viewer, klingt schön sagt mir nur nicht besonders viel.

----------

## Lenz

Legende:

vim - der Editor

screen - der Fenstermanager für die Konsole  :Smile: 

ncftp - stark konfigurierbarer FTP-Client

bittornado - TheShad0w's experimental BitTorrent client

mutt - der eMail-Konsolenclient für alle die Pine nicht mögen

htop - top in Farbe und mit Menü  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Legende:
> 
> vim - der Editor
> 
> screen - der Fenstermanager für die Konsole 
> ...

 

Danke dir, war zu faul das zu erklären.  :Smile: 

Achja, du kannst dir auch eix mal ansehen.

```
* app-portage/eix 

     Available versions:  0.3.0-r1 0.3.0-r2 ~0.5.0 ~0.5.0-r1

     Installed:           0.3.0-r2

     Homepage:            http://dev.croup.de/proj/eix

     Description:         Small utility for searching ebuilds with indexing for fast result
```

----------

## Frank1969

eix ist ansich gut, nur gibt es da immer das problem das man den programmnamen schon so ungefair wissen muss, wie bei emerge -s auch.

htop - jetzt in der groschen (cent) gefallen  :Smile:  kenn ich natürlich, wusste nur nie das es den in farbe gibt, mal schnell installieren und ansehen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> eix ist ansich gut, nur gibt es da immer das problem das man den programmnamen schon so ungefair wissen muss, wie bei emerge -s auch.

 

Völliger Unsinn...

Du kannst auch in der Description eines Paketes suchen lassen (Option -S (Gross S nicht klein s) !!). Wenn dort z.B. steht "this is the ultimative Server that does nothing" und du suchst nach "nothing", dann wird dir dieses Paket ebenfalls aufgelistet.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Frank1969

 *Quote:*   

> Du kannst auch in der Description eines Paketes suchen lassen (Option -S (Gross S nicht klein s) !!). Wenn dort z.B. steht "this is the ultimative Server that does nothing" und du suchst nach "nothing", dann wird dir dieses Paket ebenfalls aufgelistet.

 

ist alles ja richtig, aber so findet man auch nix neues. es geht ja eher darum programme zu finden die man evtl. gebrauchen kann und danach kann ich mit eix wohl kaum suchen, wenn ich einen anhaltspunkt habe hilft das natütlich und dann haste 100% recht

----------

## Lenz

Dann einfach mal die Kategorien in /usr/portage durchbrowsen und dann mit eix schauen, was sich hinter welchem Programm verbirgt und ausprobieren. Am besten funktioniert natürlich dennoch Mundpropaganda.  :Wink:  Bei mir kommen auch ständig Programme hinzu, die ich ohne Empfehlung nie entdeckt hätte, und die ich nicht mehr missen möchte.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich nutze nen Haufer toller Programme, und auf viele davon bin ich durch solche threads gekommen. Ich würde sagen du suchst einfach mal nach den alten threads.

Einen Tip habe ich trotzdem "gmrun", ein Programmstarter mit bashcompletion und history. Ist ein prima Ersatz für fbrun von fluxbox.[/list]

----------

## Frank1969

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Dann einfach mal die Kategorien in /usr/portage durchbrowsen und dann mit eix schauen, was sich hinter welchem Programm verbirgt und ausprobieren. Am besten funktioniert natürlich dennoch Mundpropaganda.  Bei mir kommen auch ständig Programme hinzu, die ich ohne Empfehlung nie entdeckt hätte, und die ich nicht mehr missen möchte.

 

genau das mein ich ja, genau wie du mach ich das ja auch, aber wenn man die berichte hier liest schnappt man immer mal wieder programme auf nach denen man nie gesucht hätte. deshalb wäre so eine sammlung mal interessant, ist zwar auch viel zu lesen mit der zeit aber es wäre dann eben nur an einer stelle und man muss nicht immer hin und her springen (schalten). was von einer kategorie einem dann am besten gefällt kann man dann ja selber rausfinden.

beispiel torrent :

finde nach wie vor azureus am besten weil ein paar wichtige funktionen drin sind, zum einen das er das fertige file umkopieren kann (gut, machen mittlerweile auch andere) dann die anzeige ansich, weil relativ informativ, man kann viel einstellen (ok, nicht immer gut  :Smile:  )

der ktorrent kopiert das file aber auch um und ist sehr klein und braucht kein java, werde denn mal bei gelegenheit probieren.

----------

## Frank1969

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Ich nutze nen Haufer toller Programme, und auf viele davon bin ich durch solche threads gekommen. Ich würde sagen du suchst einfach mal nach den alten threads.
> 
> Einen Tip habe ich trotzdem "gmrun", ein Programmstarter mit bashcompletion und history. Ist ein prima Ersatz für fbrun von fluxbox.[/list]

 

ansich zwar ne gute idee da zu suchen, aber das problem ist ja das es extrem viele gibt und meistens findet man die guten programme da wo man die gar nicht vermutet und in den threads suche ich ja nur ist das meistens auch nicht einfacher als mit /usr/portage und eix nach was zu suchen. deshalb wäre ja ein thread mit dieser art information interessant, man liest zwar dann auch viel aber eben NUR an EINER stelle.

----------

## smg

Hrhr, ich meint eigentlich, dass eix empfehlenswert ist anstelle von emerge -S etc., aber nicht als Tool um brauchbare/nützliche Tools zu finden.  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## Marlo

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gibt es ein topic für empfehlenswerte programme ????

 

Einfach mal durchklicken.  Applications that don't get enough publicity

----------

## think4urs11

Die Liste ist zwar nicht mehr auf dem allerneuesten Stand aber für Neueinsteiger immer einen Blick wert.

Vergleichbare Software Linux <--> Windows

----------

## Lenz

NetHack, damit der Admin auch was zum Daddeln hat!  :Wink: 

----------

## ro

k3b - cds/dvds brennen

kontact - sehr guter outlook ersatz

americas army, quake3 etc. - spiele  :Wink: 

xmms - winamp ähnlich

xine, mplayer - video-player

grip - cd-rip programm

dvdrip - dvd-rip progr. (mit transcode dann zum xvid-videos kompr.)

wine - windows emulieren

qemu - vmware ähnlich

audacity - audio editor

krecord - aufnahmetool

avidemux,cinelerra - video editoren

xvid - video vom desktop aufzeichnen

kdevelop, eclipse,monodevelop - IDEs

nvu,quanta - web development

gimp - photoeditor

dia - organigramme etc.

inkscape, sodipodi - vector grafik programme

digikam - photoverwaltung, digikam-tool

kile - latex gui

openoffice,koffice - office-suiten halt

kopete - instant messaging

valknut - dc++ client

limewire - limewire halt

azureus,kmldonkey - p2p progs etc.

skype

xchat - irc etc.

nur mal so ein paar beispiele, weil ich mich lange mit umsteigern - win => linux befasst habe.

----------

## hoschi

Framebuffer:

fbida (mit -X USEFLAG, hoffentlich auch bald für AMD64)

fbgrab (Screenshots)

mpg321 (MP3s anhören)

vorbis-tools (OGG-Vorbis anhören usw.)

und natürlich: die bash  :Very Happy: 

----------

